# Ram Air Exhaust manifolds realistic gain



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I'm working through a driver quality restoration of a 65 GTO convertible. I've had the car for many years (31) and just finally getting to the point in my life when I can fini$h it..

My car originally (per PHS) was a 3x2 , 4spd car, with rallye guages, PW, power seat, aluminum front drums, wood wheel so I assume somewhat rare. While I'm not doing a show resto and unfotunately the numbers matching drivetrain was gone before I bought it I'd like to keep it fairly original. 

It came with a WT code 4 bbl '65 389 that was cast 6 months after my car was built, and I just got a tripower which is ironically casting date correct for my car, so I'm trying to keep it visually correct including the 77casting heads. Only mods are a Spotts 068 High Lift cam, and the single wire electronic ignition. 

So my question is before I buy an exhaust system - can anyone speak to real world experince (dyno or track times?) how much benefit I would get with an otherwise stock engine? If its not that much I'd just stick with the logs, plus I already own them.... Thoughts and experince appreciated.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I think the way you described what you want you're best to stick with your manifolds and put your money into a good 2 1/4" exhaust system. That said, I did put the RA exhaust manifolds on my '64 GTO when it had a 400 in it, but I didn't do a test to see the difference. I just knew it would be better for drag racing, and at the time I didn't want to go to 4-tube headers. My car didn't look stock anyway, but at least it looked more stock than headers. At the time my car was a "sleeper", so cast iron manifolds fit the image. I used the 744 cam, and that's what the combination the factory used on the '67 GTO's.


----------

